# Thai Silk



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Thai Silk Flowerhorn


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

electric blue flowerhorn nice


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

is that at Franks? omg so tempted.....


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Glad this guy went to a good home. hes looking great


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

His head was small, when I first got it and I have faith that his head will grow much more larger


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

if only i got a stand for my 30g!!!  
and nvm, my dad just got back from franks lol. its not sold already is it?


----------

